
Ferroelectric, pyroelectric, and piezoelectric properties of a photovoltaic oxide - vezycash
http://aip.scitation.org/doi/full/10.1063/1.4974735
======
DrScump
Related:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13618392](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13618392)

